# Greetings from Mar Pacifico !



## Mar Pacifico (Jun 27, 2012)

Very happy and excited to be a member of Bee Source.
I've never had bees in my life but I've always been attracted to them; watch them work outside and inside their hive is just amazing! I guess that runs in my DNA: my father is an agronomy engineer from El Zamorano, Honduras and I just inherited his love to work with nature.
I am currently living in Ft. Lauderdale, FL. but will soon move back to my native Honduras in Central America. I've read that Tomas lives in Honduras and that he keeps bees down there. I hope I can visit him before starting my hives. He would be a source of valuable info. on TBH in the tropics.
I will be living in the pacific coast of Honduras and I assume I will be one the few using the TBH in the country.
I'll be posting future advances...Regards


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome MP! What part of the coast?? I have been there many times.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Mar Pacifico (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi. From San Lorenzo, Valle -where I was born, it's a 10 minute drive towards Choluteca. The view to the mangroves and the port is beautiful as you can see on my FB page (link below) This area is well known for the cultivated shrimp and cantaloupes fields -where bees are taken for pollination

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.323947274353169.75003.322377364510160&type=3


----------



## Mar Pacifico (Jun 27, 2012)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome MP! What part of the coast?? I have been there many times.


Hi. From San Lorenzo, Valle -where I was born, it's a 10 minute drive towards Choluteca. The view to the mangroves and the port is beautiful as you can see on my FB page (link below) This area is well known for the cultivated shrimp and cantaloupes fields -where bees are taken for pollination

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...4510160&type=3


----------

